# Help! Abaddon!



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Are there any SM players with a way to deal with Adaddon with as little pain as possible?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Not really- this guy is truly nasty. I would suggest vindicators and heavy weapons firing at his to kill his unit and then mobbing him in fire until he dies. You could try TH/SS termies or vanguard but nothing is a good solution- he's hard as nails and relatively cheap.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

He's a man sized Landraider who punches holes in Terminators. 
Sadly my army is lacking a lot of heavy weapons, so I'm adding a Predator with all LC.
I might try to magnatize it so I can use it to cut swaths out of light troops too..


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The best thing you can do is hit him and his horrible unit with as many lascannons as possible
Hit him with anything ap 2 and he is vulnerable
I do not advise getting into combat with him for several obvious reasons
1)its suicide 2) it suicide 3) i think you got the point
If you get in combat make sure you have an invulnerable save because otherwise 
your marines are on the scrap heap the 3+ from the storm shield is nice
Oh and also make sure you kill his body guard even if you have to get a marine to throw a rock 
becos even if these guys where wielding pillows they are extra wounds for abbadon and his big sword.
Abbaddon on his own is much less scary then abbadon with 10 extra 2+ armour save wounds
Hit the terminators with every lascannon you can find and when you get abaddon on his own offer up a prayer


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Kill his transport, and run away. That's how the Eldar do it, and that's what you should do too.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

2 options.

1. Avoid him at all costs. Without a transport he only moves 6" a turn and carries a combi-bolter.

2. Shoot him. Plasma weapons FTW!...or anything big with Ap 1 or 2.

once upon a time, you could pin him in place with a squad of 10...those days are over cus of his attack boost. He is truly the king of close combat...so never let him see it.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

The game i played against him he saved all of 7 invu saves i made him take, even when he rolled 1 for attacks, and then got an unsaved wound from sonic blaster shots......the one thing to remember is that he got no frags and cant sweep.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

So if I do end up in assualt and somehow survive, choose to fall back to get out of the combat and heap fire on him?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Last time I saw him on the field, he died in the same turn he arrived from Deep Strike.
Was a 7000 pt apoc game, (Chaos and more Chaos vs My sisters and some SMs) and our side had 2 vindicare assassins in place.
Both shot him with their double wounds round, both hit, both rolled 4+ on their to-wound roll, he failed both saves and died horribly. 

Same game, Ahriman and his friends couldn't get past my psychic hood Inquisitor before our landraider disgorged an exorbitate amount of terminator death on him and his friends. ( not sure what that SM had in there, but it was a lot, I think Vulkan, a libby, an apothecary and some other nasty stuff made for CC )

And on the third attack spike they made onto our position in the middle of the 72" X 72" board ( on a hill with a shrine we were defending ), Kharn and a whole bunch of his berserker friends disgorged from a stormlord, and assaulted our baneblade, making scrap metal of it, then 2 callidus assassins and 6 grey knight termies with a captain blew apart half his squad of 20 berserkers, then killed the rest in the asault where Kharn failed to kill one of the callidus assassins he was trying to munch on, and we completely ignored him, killed the rest of his berserker friends, and let him die from being overrun ( fearless + losing combat by 9 = dead Kharn )


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Fall back if you have lots of distance to your board edge, otherwise abaddon simply consolidates after you and you cant rally (unles you go 6" more then him)... its an easy way to chase SM off the table.. even with ATSKNF they'll still not be able to rally.


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, honestly your best bet is to take out whatever transport he is in and run. I have done that a couple of times and it seems to work. You shoot the landraider that he is in and then just avoid him. He then has to slog all the way to you while you either shoot him or ignore him.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

To be honest most people I know deep strike Abbadon which though risky is more difficult to deal with
They will move in a fast attack unit like raptors or something in a rhino
They will have an icon which acts as a beacon
this means abbadon can deepstrike safely with 6 inches of that icon
so first thing to do
destroy transports and fast units with an icon
if you can get abbadon to deep strike into the middle of the board
u can get off a few rounds of shooting which should destroy his bodyguard especially if u have plasma weapons and lascannons
exentually he will reach ur lines, so u have the choice of running away
or take a unit of termies with thunder hammers and stormshields
and stick him in combat with them 
sound the retreat move all marine troop units away
chances are the termies will take a few wounds off him or at least tie him up for a turn or two
u have 3+ invuns and he will take time to wade through that especially if he is alone
though the problem is he will instant kill as he has strength 8
which makes it difficult to stand against him
just make sure you dont get fixated
abbadon is so destructive you tend to get fixed on him and loose site of other things on the board
Remember abaddon is only one kill point and he cant take objectives so by all means attack him but remember in 5th ed troops are more important 
Keep him away from ur troops and beat the crap out of theirs
Good luck


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

thunderhammer termies everytime. libby with null zone any one? 4's 2's then 4+ re rolling successful saves. gonna need more than 4 wounds now you big gay bear...avoiding works aswell! but if someone cries on about how "great" he is, its hard not to try and kill him at his own game!  tbh, if my oppenant brings abbadabbadingdong to the table then i am already halfway there for beating him - he is just simply not worth the points and can be easily controlled by a "sly" "sensible" or "heroic" general


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Well then, looks like I'm going to kit my Termites out with hammers. I'll just bitz order them from somewhere and stick them on the AoBR termites.
Because, I am a fan of the narrative of the game just as much as the winning of and well, that would be bad ass to have a bunch of 1st co. pound him like a pinata on the 5th of May.


----------



## Mukrat (Aug 18, 2008)

Vanguard Squad of 10 loaded with SS and PF or TH. If you deep strike close enough you get the charge.
30 str 10 hits will do the trick.


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

I once had a canoness hold him for 2 rounds before she died taking him down to 1 wound. He died to shooting after that. was very lucky with my 2+ invul saves.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I managed to get him once by shooting the Khore Bezerker Squad he was in to ribbons with a Sternguard unit and then taking him down with a statistically outlandish 8 rending sniper shots. He save 4 and failed 4. The scouts needless to say, earned their points.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I hit him and his unit with 15 blood claws... killed half the unit then ran away. I hit him and his unit with 10 blood claws... kille dthe other half of his unit then ran away. Then, just as my opponent laughe at my running away I killed him with a couple of bolter rounds (or something equally rubbish).
Yes he had torn the heart out of my army but I still had to laugh- Both squads were still alive as remnants and the combined cost of both units was only 422pts; far less then him and his unit (and he got jammy on his invul and 2+ saves).


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

As one of the few people who have taken abbodon out in combat ( Rare or what....., and slightly suicidal)

Id agree with everyone else, killing the bodyguard is essential, preferably plasma weaponry and trying and knock him down a couple of wounds before charging in a Grey Knight Grandmaster and Retinue. Chaos incense lowers his initive so you strike simultaneously and due to the flukey old rules in the dameonhunter codex, all you have to do is score 1 wound and pass a physic test and hes dead.

(Daemonhunter codex forces weapons "remove all remaining wounds" not cause instant death so you can kill him with a single wound.) Also GKs wound him on threes which ain`t too shabby........

Also you wouldnt go wrong trying to fit an eversor assasin in your army for any particularly hard ICs


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Actually a callidus assassin wouldnt be a bad idea
no saves at all for abbadon 
5 attacks on the charge 
but it is a suicidal mission trying to kill him in close combat


----------



## skate4life (Jul 14, 2009)

termie squad and termie chap *make sure you charge him*


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

my solution is vindicator the unit he's with till he's alone, lure him close and open up with 10 sternguard (though 2 have heavy flamers) with rapid fireing hellfire bolts (never under estemate the damage you can deal to him when you wound on +2) then charge with all my lovely mater-crafted TH/SS termes with chaplin (all loving to Vulkan He'Stan for that) and tat useually wipes the smile off the opponents face :victory:


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

With something like 750+ points


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I hate to be the one to poke holes in all the theories but you are committing a lot of points of troops to take Abaddon out and he is relatively cheap, even with a medium size retinue. Plus he can also appear in 1500 point games where these massive amounts of troops do not appear. The best way is to put him on his worst save (most likely his invulnerable). I use Grey Knights a lot because they can kick ass and I am sure they could kick his as well-invest in some might be a good option. Also a instant killing weapon like that of a vindicator will leave him as smoking rubble if he fails his save roll


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't understand why everyone is suggesting Vindies, Abbadon can't be insta-gibbed because of his Mark of Chaos Ascendant, which makes him immune to instant death. To me mass attacks/shots by large hordes or gunlines like a 30-man mob of Slugga Boyz with a PK Nob should bring him down. The more dice he has to roll the more he'll fail. As an added plus most of these hordes/gunlines normally cost less than him and his retinue so you'll keep him occupied while the rest of your forces steamroll the rest of the army.


----------



## harrytheschmuck (Nov 4, 2008)

i play using abaddon and i cant pass 2+ saves, i find throw enough mud and he will go down


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

THat's the idea with a horde of IG flashlights..
having say, 30 guardsmen with an officer yelling 'First Rank, FIRE! Second Rank, FIRE!' behind them and good vox communication will hurt him badly.
supposing there's 3 SWPs in there ( lets make them plasma's because we can )

6 plasma shots, 3 hits, say, 2 wounds, meaning 1 after save.

27 guardsmen with lasguns, rapidfire, +1 shot for FRFSRF, 81 shots
40 hits, that's 12 saves.

that should slow him down a little.. and if he charges that group.. he'll be in a ld9 stubborn rerolling leadership tarpit for a while.


----------



## .Mr.Red. (Jul 24, 2009)

Abadon is wearing Terminator armour, so he can not sweeping advance. If the assault started in his CC phase fall back and pile fire into him next turn. That is, if anything is left.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

for all those sm players out there. put a cheap librarian in termy armour with a unit of th/ss termies. give the libby null zone. watch people cry. rinse repeat


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Since you're planning on doing TH/SS termies, use them well.
At the end of his assault phase, after you probably lose, opt to run.
He can't sweeping advance, and can't do anything while you pelt him with bullets the following turn.

Yes, there is always the chance of not being able to regroup, but if you shoot him enough he will fall down.


Vindicators are a MUST in an SM army, pound him with those and his retinue will fall.
Then he won't be so awesome.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Loyalists beating Abbadon thats a good one.


----------



## Lictor Lord 666 (Jul 28, 2009)

*i feel like a traitor among traitors!*

i myself field abbadon in all my battles as my chaos so naturally i have a good way to take him down!

1. if u are a dark angels player field azrael and his helmet bearer, fill his safe zone up with death wing terminators, this makes u untouchable!

i have many other ways if u would sent me a private message containint either ur army list or army u play as ill make u a way to kill him!

ur local tactition!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i have NEVER had a problem with abbadon the Pansy........just invest in lots of cheap rapid fire weapons and laugh.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Marneus does well against him,give him his honour guard and he's as good as dead


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Shoot the piss out of him with whatever your army's standard infantry rifle is, or drown him in cheap CC units. When I field Abby and Friends, it's never the big scary shit that kills him. It's always Joe Marine and his handy bolter that drops him.

...that, and as a chaos player, it's always embarassing to have Abbadon and the terminator squad he's attached to, gunned down by fucking guard lasguns...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Well i have NEVER had a problem with abbadon the Pansy........just invest in lots of cheap rapid fire weapons and laugh.


Why is he incompetent?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Overcosted much? :laugh:

He's terrible, point-for-point. In a 2k+ game, he's fine, but below that, where most of us play our games...*Shudder* - It's like taking a much better C'Tan.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

You don't Fail 13 crusades and still be competent.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> You don't Fail 13 crusades and still be competent.


Let's be fair...next time, Eldrad might not be around to engineer his defeat.

To put it another way, to fight Eldrad's schemes 13 Major times, to fight in CC with him, and live? Awesome, in fluff terms.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Overcosted much? :laugh:
> 
> He's terrible, point-for-point. In a 2k+ game, he's fine, but below that, where most of us play our games...*Shudder* - It's like taking a much better C'Tan.


You kidding?
He's a melee monster, if you use him right he could single-handedly destroy half the enemy.
Given, if he can't GET to melee, he's useless; but he'll still attract a LOT of firepower away from the rest of your army.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Abaddon is really _not_ overpriced... how much would you price a model that can eat Terminators alive without even breaking a sweat? Sure, he can be avoided easily enough by Eldar armies, but we don't all play Eldar, nor is everyone fast enough to escape the bastard.

If you want to kill him, you only have a couple options. The first is to make him take a very, very large number of saves. My Daemons managed to piss him off by wounding him a couple times with some warpfire spam from a couple units of Horrors.

If that's not an option, swamp him with something cheap and expendable. Units of Orks or Gaunts are perfect, as are Nurgling swarms. Marines don't have much to offer in this respect unless you're feeling confident and you feed him some Scouts. It's a long shot, but sometimes feeding him a squad can work in your favor as the Chaos player smiles and thanks you for the free Kill Point, then promptly rolls a 1 for his Daemon Weapon. It's at this time that Abaddon is most vulnerable as he can't thin out any squad that's attacking him before they get to swing. A Scout Sergeant with a power fist can certainly bloody his nose if they get lucky.

The final tactic I can suggest is to just drive a Land Raider Crusader at him and unload every gun you have right into his face. Since he can only attack at S8, the worst he can do is cause Glancing hits which don't typically bother a Land Raider much. Similarly, Ironclad Dreadnoughts can typically go a few rounds with Abaddon before being sent into orbit because of their high AV.

Good luck!

Katie D


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

A sure fire way is a Vortex Grenade  though that only helps in Apocalypse.

Thunderhammer Termies could probably handle him if only due to their 3++ save other than that the doom of any one model with a 2+ save is being shot down by small arms fire.


----------

